# Green Berets Under Fire (HDTV)



## jasion (Mar 8, 2009)

New stuff on youtube.:confused:
1.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wohDK7mPtg&feature=related"]YouTube - Green Berets Under Fire (HDTV) pt. 1/5[/ame]
2.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyVwjLTP_a0&feature=related"]YouTube - Green Berets Under Fire (HDTV) pt. 2/5[/ame]
3.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzL6WBi64GI&feature=related"]YouTube - Green Berets Under Fire (HDTV) pt. 3/5[/ame]
4.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pblz_fIZes4&feature=related"]YouTube - Green Berets Under Fire (HDTV) pt. 4/5[/ame]
5.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ervuxvahEGM&feature=related"]YouTube - Green Berets Under Fire (HDTV) pt. 5/5[/ame]
Maybe 1 rep point for me from you?:)


----------



## jasion (Mar 8, 2009)

Part 1 time:08:34 a watche or something else?


----------



## MCA325 (Mar 8, 2009)

Awesome videos, good find, thanks man, just finished the first one.


----------



## jds (Mar 9, 2009)

> Part 1 time:08:34 a watche or something else?



Foretrex GPS, very handy.

jds


----------



## jasion (Mar 9, 2009)

Thx jds and greetings from Poland. Mom! I want one of those!


----------



## jds (Mar 9, 2009)

Greetings Jaison,

They're  inexpensive and easy to use.
Try MegaGPS.com

jds


----------



## Ravage (Mar 12, 2009)

Its the NG docu "Inside the Green Berets".


----------



## jasion (Mar 12, 2009)

BINGO! - Inside the Green Berets series:Green Berets Under Fire:)
http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/inside-the-green-berets-3162/Overview#tab-Overview


----------



## austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Great show, shitty ending. Fucking IED killed a few of them in the last 5 minutes of the show on a night reconnaissance mission. Did give some great insight to what the Green Berets do over there.


----------



## ghillie762 (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry to knock that ODA around (I personally know most of them) but once you start pulling up that many explosives it should become clear. It's not IED's but a friggin minefield. We all make bad decisions every once in a while.


----------



## JJ sloan (Oct 10, 2009)

ghillie762 said:


> Sorry to knock that ODA around (I personally know most of them) but once you start pulling up that many explosives it should become clear. It's not IED's but a friggin minefield. We all make bad decisions every once in a while.



Easy to make that call from your living room.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 24, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9sOgjpmd4c[/ame]


----------

